# Dope MTB vid



## MR. evil (Mar 11, 2011)

This guy has mad skillz!



http://www.pinkbike.com/news/chris-akrigg-spain-video-2011.html


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2011)

Dopetastic!


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 11, 2011)

dopeariffic.saw this the other day. HOLY FRIG!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 14, 2011)

Absolutely killer video. Saw it somewhere else just the other day and was going to post it up here.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Dopetastic!



:lol:


----------

